

Could you go without your computer for a day? - breily
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/04/23/could-you-go-without-your-computer-for-a-day/

======
breily
I think this would be very difficult/painful - my computer is where I keep all
my work, where I watch TV, follow news, read books, listen to music - too many
different things to just turn off. Though my fingers might thank me - laptop
keyboards can't be good for them.

------
run4yourlives
Um, don't any of you ever go on vacation? (Please don't say you bring your
work with you)

------
MaysonL
Not unless I had a good book or two to read...

